# G.Skill Ripjaws V 3200 MHz 32 GB (2x 16 GB)



## cadaveca (May 31, 2016)

With memory capacities soaring, G.Skill sent us a huge 32 GB kit out of their Ripjaws V line-up, ready to be mated with Intel's Skylake processors. This two-stick kit from G.Skill is not only huge in capacity at it is also very fast at 3200 MHz.

*Show full review*


----------



## xkm1948 (May 31, 2016)

Great review! Get 8 of these RipJaws5 and you get a nice 128GB kit!

I love mine. And thank you for the review. Using the timing chart for this kit I can get my 128GB quad channel kit running at DDR4-3200 with 100BCLK without raising RAM voltage to 1.4V


----------



## proxuser (May 31, 2016)

I had 32 4x8gb ripjaws here. 3000_14-14-14-34. I could use them with my Hero in 3600mhz at 16-18-18-36 or 2 stick at 3733mhz at same timings like 3600 but with 1.5v. 

I dont know why review sample has no capabilities of good overclocking. even 2800mhz trident z allow to oc to 3600mhz. weird.


----------



## dwade (May 31, 2016)

It's time to update the testing procedure for RAM using real world game settings. Many sites are showing a noticeable gain with higher RAM speed.


----------



## cadaveca (May 31, 2016)

proxuser said:


> I had 32 4x8gb ripjaws here. 3000_14-14-14-34. I could use them with my Hero in 3600mhz at 16-18-18-36 or 2 stick at 3733mhz at same timings like 3600 but with 1.5v.
> 
> I dont know why review sample has no capabilities of good overclocking. even 2800mhz trident z allow to oc to 3600mhz. weird.


older kit, perhaps. More recent sticks do clock better for sure.



dwade said:


> It's time to update the testing procedure for RAM using real world game settings. Many sites are showing a noticeable gain with higher RAM speed.


Testing games without built-in benchmarks doesn't give repeatable results. I'm testing a few games with benchmarks now, but need consistent reporting before I add in results into reviews. If you want to hand me legit keys for some games with benchmarks, I'll gladly take them.


----------



## InVasMani (May 31, 2016)

cadaveca said:


> older kit, perhaps. More recent sticks do clock better for sure.
> 
> 
> Testing games without built-in benchmarks doesn't give repeatable results. I'm testing a few games with benchmarks now, but need consistent reporting before I add in results into reviews. If you want to hand me legit keys for some games with benchmarks, I'll gladly take them.


 64GB of the same kits here mine were capable of these different settings.
3112MHz 12-13-13-28-256-2T with 1.475v (highest I felt comfortable testing with just wanted rough idea to see how far I could push them mostly)
3200MHz 14-13-13-28-2T- (256 TRFC) at default 1.35v
3066MHz with 14-12-12-28-2T- (256 TRFC) at default 1.35v
They seemed to like plenty of VCCIO in my experience have mine set at 1.2v which is all my ASRock Pro4S board supports. Either poor luck with your kit or both mine hit the silicon lottery sweepstakes. I suppose it could be the IMC itself holding it back though perhaps too.


----------



## Ferrum Master (May 31, 2016)

cadaveca said:


> Testing games without built-in benchmarks doesn't give repeatable results



I actually like the FINAL FANTASY XIV: Heavensward Official Benchmark. It is free and gives really stable results.


----------



## springs113 (May 31, 2016)

Nice review as always Dave from what i read so far...I skimmed through it a bit but will give it a full go when i get a chance to settle down.


----------



## Chaython (Jan 4, 2017)

Hi, i'm having an issue with this kid, no matter what I set my aida results are bad 31000 - 33000 48-53ms at xmp or with custom overclock/time tightens


----------

